# ESxPs. How's quarantine affected you? How can you keep your sanity?



## MoonlightMagic (Sep 16, 2018)

I read somewhere that Dominant Extroverted Sensors need to go out, have adventures, being around people and experience the world, the same way everyone needs to breath.
Sure you also need to withdraw once in a while and that's where your Auxiliary functions come to play, but I can see doing this for months would make you crazy.
Or do you ignore the restrictions and go out anyway, because you play by your own rules?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

(Not an ESxP here but) I think there are ways to go out that don't violate social distancing rules. Trails, parks, wide open areas where others may also be present but will be far from you. Really, you could even go for a walk/run on normal sidewalks as long as you are aware of others who might be coming near you and stay away from them (and them from you).

I say all this as if I have gone out. I have not! I have been inside for 3 weeks. :crazy:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Um well I’ve been very productive. My car is clean. Laundry caught up. I’ve binged on many shows I would not usually do in the spring time or if I was busier. I’d say some of the free time has been nice for catching up on rest and relaxing and for the psyche and sleep. But we’ve played games, gone on drives, walks, dude I’m bored. I am not a huge go out person like always. But I certainly enjoy catching up with friends like once every few weeks for a drink and dinner, or going out to eat with my kids, I enjoy going to the theatre and also the roller rink this time of year, and most of all I love going to the gym at least once a week. Sooooooo fuck this shit :laughing:

I’m posting WAY more on Facebook than I ever usually do. That speaks volumes to my boredom.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

I do have to go outside. I still go out for my daily run. But there are still a lot of hours in a day. At first I was catching up on stuff. Then I painted my apartment. I got some neighbors to sing with me from our balconies. I'm currently in daily competition with a little girl across the road for best finger painting. I mean, I find stuff to do, but I'm really bored. This is not natural. Phone calls aren't the same as hanging out in person. 


I wouldn't say I'm excessively suffering. I'm not trapped in a cell. There are people to talk to and I see sun moving across the sky every day. But I'm not enjoying myself. It's getting kinda depressing.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm getting paranoid at times but then I go back to being alright due to exercise or talking w/ people


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Sucks, now I gotta spend time with you losers


----------

